# Problem: 2007 Sentra 2.0 Rear Speaker removal.



## slufa111 (Jun 2, 2008)

is there a guide some where to instruct me how to replace the rear speakers? The panel doesnt seem to come off easily. Thanks in Advance


Love my new Sentra


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You're in the wrong forum.


----------

